# Crane question.



## tree md (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm wondering what size crane and how many feet of boom would you consider the minimum for doing tree work. I believe the smallest I have worked off of was an 18 ton, I believe, with 95' of boom (I think it had a jib that would get you out over a hundred though). Just doing a little dreaming. I'm not ready to buy one yet but I plan to in the future.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 20, 2008)

depends on your area, but I would have to say minimum of 30 ton. Which is usually around 120-130' of boom.

Remember that even though a Jib gets you OUT farther, you still cant pick as much with a Jib ANYWHERE on the boom. Meaning that if you have 5 sections of boom, but only put four out, and a jib you have more capacity with the 5 sections than 4 and a jib. 

Look into truck cranes too rather than boom trucks. Truck cranes are purpose built, and have better resale values.

All terrain cranes are the cream of the crop, but are usually the most expensive. Well worth it if you do a lot of cit work, or off road work where a truck may get stuck.


----------



## ASD (Jan 20, 2008)

well i would say 30 ton min with 94' + of stick and a 40' jib (leave it at the shop if not needed ) but get the biggest one you can afford and keep working (if you get a bigger one you can sub it out)


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 21, 2008)

ASD said:


> well i would say 30 ton min with 94' + of stick and a 40' jib (leave it at the shop if not needed ) but get the biggest one you can afford and keep working (if you get a bigger one you can sub it out)



Wow. 

Scott, Is that one yours? or a rental. 

I cant read the writting on the side there...can tell its white...but that is it. 

Thanks

Mike


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2008)

Man I would love to have something like that someday. I shudder when I think about what it must cost to insure...


----------



## 046 (Jan 21, 2008)

nice crane...

take a butt load of jobs to support that big rig. 

save your pennies.... you can do it!!!


----------



## John464 (Jan 21, 2008)

I want a crane bad, but don't see it being cost effective in my market. I sub out to a crane op at approx 15 times a year. If I had one Id probably use a crane 2-3 times a much. This only costs approx $15,000 per year(billed to customer) and I don't have to train an employee to use it, fuel it, or insure it. So really it costs me $0

I really wish I could somehow make the numbers demonstrate the need for a crane. 

What makes a tree care owner say "it's time to buy a crane!" 

I aks myself these questions...

Big removals every week? Yes

Tall trees every week? Yes

A lot of brush dragging every week? Yes

Backlog of work every week? Yes

Would it be nice to blow out that $3500 removal by lunch? Yes

If I got the large removals done extremely quick would I still have enough work to keep the guys busy? Yes

Do I need a crane of my own? No


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2008)

John464 said:


> I want a crane bad, but don't see it being cost effective in my market. I sub out to a crane op at approx 15 times a year. If I had one Id probably use a crane 2-3 times a much. This only costs approx $15,000 per year(billed to customer) and I don't have to train an employee to use it, fuel it, or insure it. So really it costs me $0
> 
> I really wish I could somehow make the numbers demonstrate the need for a crane.
> 
> ...



Yup, I'm in the same position as you. Can't justify it right now but hope to in the future. Just a dream at this stage...


----------



## ASD (Jan 21, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Wow.
> 
> Scott, Is that one yours? or a rental.
> 
> ...



a rental  that rig is a little to big for us to own (it's the biggest mobile in CA. 250 ton ) but it was nice to be able to pic 3000 lb/ pieces 274' off center and fly them over the house  sure beets cutting it into 75 lb/ blocks and rapping them in blankets and caring them threw a 5 mill $$ house


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 21, 2008)

ASD said:


> a rental  that rig is a little to big for us to own (it's the biggest mobile in CA. 250 ton ) but it was nice to be able to pic 3000 lb/ pieces 274' off center and fly them over the house  sure beets cutting it into 75 lb/ blocks and rapping them in blankets and caring them threw a 5 mill $$ house



Wow. 

Ya she looked huge, didnt no she was the biggest. Do you guys own a crane? Ya..it is nice to go supper fast...and like you said...not walk through someone house. 

Esipically in your market...working the city....for part of your market. 

Any pictures of the tree, or job??

I am scared to ask what she was an hour...only good thing is it gets passed onto the homeowner.


----------



## CraneOp1 (Jan 22, 2008)

tree md - 15 ton is all you really need. I'm not the owner, just the operator. Big machines are nice however they just don't fit into as many places as the 15 ton I use. It's got 68ft of main and a 23ft jib, at 68 @ 80* I've got 80ft of reach and with the jib on it's 100ft @ the same angle. We use the jib about once a month +/-. Will fit in places our 17 ton can't get into and as the ton-age goes us up so does the room needed to setup, as well the price. 15 ton good for everyday tree work and then some. I could go on and on.


----------



## NORTREE (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a 12.5 ton National. 100' with the jib telescoped out. I realize this is a smaller unit than what others are recommending but it does what I need to do with it and as I build up crane rental work along with the tree work I can upgrade to a larger unit. My sons grandfather started with 85' and 100' Arlo cranes and progressed up through the years and now has a new 26 ton National with radio remote control(he bought his last 3 new Nationals all with radio remote control) in addition to a 23 ton National.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 24, 2008)

NORTREE said:


> I have a 12.5 ton National. 100' with the jib telescoped out. I realize this is a smaller unit than what others are recommending but it does what I need to do with it and as I build up crane rental work along with the tree work I can upgrade to a larger unit. My sons grandfather started with 85' and 100' Arlo cranes and progressed up through the years and now has a new 26 ton National with radio remote control(he bought his last 3 new Nationals all with radio remote control) in addition to a 23 ton National.



Is that your 12.5 National...mind if i ask what year, and what she is worth today...roughly???

Thanks 

Canyon


----------



## NORTREE (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats my truck in the picture. Its a 1984 unit with current OSHA inspection and I bought the radio remote anti-2 block to stay in compliance with the Z133.1 standards. I have seen similar units for sale between $24,000. - $40,000. Opdykes has one currently on a single axle International for $24,500. without a jib.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 26, 2008)

NORTREE said:


> Thats my truck in the picture. Its a 1984 unit with current OSHA inspection and I bought the radio remote anti-2 block to stay in compliance with the Z133.1 standards. I have seen similar units for sale between $24,000. - $40,000. Opdykes has one currently on a single axle International for $24,500. without a jib.



Thank you.

I am not interested in a crane any time soon...but a goal to shoot for some day. 

I am young.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 26, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am not interested in a crane any time soon...but a goal to shoot for some day.
> 
> I am young.



O something i forgot to add...

I like the crane a lot though...not huge, but i am sure versatile...and cheaper. 

Canyon


----------

